# Tile with Staple-Up Radiant Install



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Staple up is the most inefficient way to install radiant. You end up running much hotter h20 temps then really needed. I will answer your question however. Schluter only warranties their ditra directly over subfloor. I don't see the need to lay two subfloors when a product like ditra shouldn't care anyway. I would use the 1 1/8" subfloor and be done with it. Then ditra over that. Run your joist 16 oc for extra insurance. 
I'm just finishing a 7 year run to build my own house. You want to keep things moving and not drag it out. Keep it simple and don't worry about spending a little more on materials to save you labor. It is worth it.


----------



## TheDude1946 (Jul 24, 2014)

Planning to do 3/4 OSB Sturdifloor T&G over the floor trusses 16" OC. Trusses are spec'd at L/460. Over the 3/4 will install 1/4 IntegraPly which is 5 ply plywood. According to their literature, it's the only plywood underlayment that is recommended for use with ceramic tile by TCNA. I can't seem to find that info from TCNA handbook, however...

Planning to glue/nail the OSB and crown staple the 1/4 underlayment. Will use some form of backerboard in bathrooms.


----------

